# Words with Friends



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you play this game? It can be challenging at times and I'm looking for new players. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you explain it in more detail please?

Andy


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What is the game?


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a game similar to scramble played online with other players. It's called Words with Friends.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tell me more.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

It seems that nobody wants to actually post the website for those interested. So I went and found it here:-

http://www.zynga.com/games/words-friends

But please do not ask me any questions, I am not into online games, it makes it too easy to have your PC taken over by crooks.

Un-watching this blog.

Andy


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

I play


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

I play


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

I play too.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I use to play and would be interested in playing again.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

I used to play, but I've switched to WordChums. Might try it again. I'm Sandy4cats on there, too.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

I like to play this game - the classic version.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Have been on Words with Friends for a few years. I love word games, especially scrabble, even though I am not exceptional at it.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I play


----------

